

Google Said to Have Tried to Get Support Over Attack  - MikeCapone
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aOyMuHml05Ak

======
yumraj
I think the key statement is:

“It’s all about profit, and I understand where the silence is coming from, but
they are missing the long-term picture,” Slane said in an interview. Chinese
leaders’ “end game is to extract as much technology out of American companies
as they can, transfer that to their own companies and, when they feel those
companies have reached a level of technical maturity, show the American
companies the door.”

Looks like most companies are looking at short term gains and profits and not
worrying about the longer term effect, when it would be someone else's
problem.

------
EricBurnett
Doesn't Cisco provide the specialized hardware for the great firewall? If so,
then their response is a bit disingenuous.

